# New to the forum



## mmab9 (10 Aug 2012)

Hi all new on here my name is Mike .I do green wood carving and want to start some lathe work .budget is small and thinking of getting this one Clarke CWL325V 13inch Mini Wood Lathe With Electronic Variable Speed from Machine mart what are they like or is there anything else to look at

Mike


----------



## woodyturner (10 Aug 2012)

Hi and welcome Mike there are several better lathes in you price range on the market take a look I have put a link to just two other members will no doubt give you some more 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod785504/
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod781208/


----------



## gregmcateer (10 Aug 2012)

Hi Mike,
Welcome to the forum. I have found it an absolute mine of helpful information.
Do a Search on the forum and you will find THOUSANDS of pieces of advice. As a novice, I found that going to the local woodturning club, (go to awgb website to find yours) and just watching and asking, as well as on here, I learned loads and got lots of help before taking the plunge on a lathe - definitely worth it, (though probably will spend more than you planned!).
Then get a lesson from an experienced amateur or preferably a good professional - reduces the learning curve massively.
Good luck and have fun.
Greg


----------



## Neil Farrer (10 Aug 2012)

Mike,

Woody is being very polite, to say the least. It has the power of a failing rubber band at an amazing 0.2 horse power, it is a contender for being the first solar power driven lathe. I started life with an axminster awvsl and it did me proud for a while, still use it for pen demos, but even at half a horse power it struggled turning any thing of any size.

I think if you mounted anything other than a slimline pen in the Clarke it would wave a white flag. Buy more power otherwise you run the risk of sinking the ship for a penny worth of tar.


----------



## nev (10 Aug 2012)

Hi Mike, welcome. 
Have a quick search of the forum (top right) for 'which lathe' , its a fairly common question with 1001 answers. :shock: 
alternatively if you want to stick with green wood how about one ofthese?


----------



## gus3049 (10 Aug 2012)

I go with what has been said generally, stick to Axminster. I wouldn't touch a Clarke lathe with a bargepole. Spares are scandalous prices and help is non existent.


----------



## Jonzjob (10 Aug 2012)

I have just had a look at the Clarke site and they don't seen to mention the raw power of 0.2hp? Srtrange that :? 

I scrolled down to the bottom and now there IS a bargain

http://www.clarketooling.co.uk/tools/La ... ories.html

Gawd knows what they are made of? 13 quid for 8 chisel/gouges :shock: :shock: :shock: Another good on to miss me-thinks??? :mrgreen:

Nearly forgot, in my excitement on seeing the price of those gouges. Welcome to the forum and a good thing to remember is that the only stupid question is the one you can't find the answer to and you don't ask it :mrgreen: We all started from scratch..


----------



## gus3049 (10 Aug 2012)

Jonzjob":zsvy19mi said:


> I scrolled down to the bottom and now there IS a bargain
> http://www.clarketooling.co.uk/tools/La ... ories.html
> Gawd knows what they are made of? 13 quid for 8 chisel/gouges :shock: :shock: :shock: Another good on to miss me-thinks??? :mrgreen:



Yes indeed, real quality stuff. My Clarke lathe came with a set of the things. I tried my first turning, the gouge bent and I binned the lot.

As you can probably tell, I am quite impressed with Clarke's products.


----------



## woodyturner (10 Aug 2012)

I got one of there lathes the same as the CWL12D about 15 years ago and took it back the same day all the grub screws were to soft and just sheared it rattled something rotten and that was without any wood on it the motor kept jumping up and down in general a right load of blaa blaa blaa and Iv'e never been back since


----------



## Jonzjob (10 Aug 2012)

gus3049":2co0f66g said:


> Jonzjob":2co0f66g said:
> 
> 
> > I scrolled down to the bottom and now there IS a bargain
> ...



I thought that you were still using them Gordon :roll: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## nev (10 Aug 2012)

Reading between the lines, and using my almost supernatural powers of deduction I think that Clarke may well be a brand to be best avoided. :-k


----------



## Jonzjob (10 Aug 2012)

NEV! I am totally shocked that you could possibly come to that contrusion :shock: :shock: :? 

What on this wonderful planet of ours could possibly have lead you there? :? 

I wonder what it's like to sharpen plasterscine? :?


----------



## gus3049 (10 Aug 2012)

Jonzjob":2hzvk1hd said:


> gus3049":2hzvk1hd said:
> 
> 
> > Jonzjob":2hzvk1hd said:
> ...


I shall of course, ignore the fatuous attempts at humour that are John's stock and trade.

It is clear that Nev is of above average intelligence and perspicacity. Also, he is in charge this month, nudge nudge.


----------



## Noggsy (10 Aug 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mike. I live at the other end of Cheshire and there is an Axminster shop in Warrington, which is an excellent place to start when considering anything to do with turning...their after-sales service is superb. Best thing to do is to have a play on a few different lathes and see what suits what you want to do. You're welcome to come up and have a try at mine if you want to...I have an Axi AWVSL lathe (which may be for sale if you like it) and a large, Apollo lathe, or there are other, similar models around. The best advice is to try first and to shop around. There are loads of bargains to be had, once you know what you're looking for. This forum is an excellent resource as well, so get in here and ask questions.


----------



## boysie39 (11 Aug 2012)

Welcome Mike, the only time I mention Clarke is when asked for me Mothers maiden name .You will detect a fair amount of sarcasm on this forum mostly from across the water on both sides :lol: :lol: 
which you can choose to ignore . You will also find tremendous help for your entry into the turning slippery slope .   
Try to find a turning clue close to you ,or if you can take Noggsy up on his offer. You can get DVDs and Books but there is nothing better than the real thing. :mrgreen: 
Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Jonzjob (11 Aug 2012)

A turning clue? Is that an Irische turnin club Boysie :roll: :roll: :roll: :mrgreen: Gisa clue? :twisted:


----------



## Davon (12 Aug 2012)

Hi Mike,

I, like you, was looking for a "budget" lathe to start me off and I bought the Axminster awsl
I have been and still am very pleased with it ( I also bought the extension, a must in my opinion), but if I had my time again I would buy the awsl variable speed, it's too time consuming and " fiddly" changing the belt over.
](*,) ](*,) wish I'd paid the extra.

I have not been turning long and am learning from this forum and youtube videos but for me it's Axminster.

Good luck
Davon


----------



## boysie39 (13 Aug 2012)

Jonzjob":3btlfkxi said:


> A turning clue? Is that an Irische turnin club Boysie :roll: :roll: :roll: :mrgreen: Gisa clue? :twisted:



Mick ,see what I mean ? that was a deliberate misnake on mi pert.
And Seeing as Devon likes you I would take his advice and go for the variable speed one .

Whatever you decide enjoy your new lathe .


----------



## Jonzjob (13 Aug 2012)

I'll go along with the variable speed too. I have a Record CL1, the baby of the series, and it has three speed. A couple of years back I fitted a 3ø variable speed motor and converter. It really made the world of difference and was worth every penny.

It only takes a few moments to change the speed between the pullies, but to have exactly the speed you want is a boon!


----------



## graduate_owner (16 Aug 2012)

Just to add my two pennyworth to the issue of Clarke tools - 
do they really exist? By that I mean - is there a firm called 'Clarke' that makes tools? I suspect that they (and Power Devil, Nutool etc) are just names stuck on re-painted Far East imports. 
I bought a 'Clarke' whetstone grinder some 18 years ago for about £85. I still have it but it leaves a lot to be desired. The tool rest on the slow running whet stone is plastic and doesn't support anything. The wet wheel itself was not running true, and I have since bought a better wheel. Overall, pretty poor quality. I know you get what you pay for, but this was actually quite expensive.

However I have been quite disappointed with some of Axminster's offerings as well. e.g. a £50 automatic darkening welding helmet that I used twice before it stopped working (despite leaving it in sunlight to recharge), a dust extractor system (with 3" pipework) which is way underpowered, and a scroll saw which is really pretty grot - although it was cheap so that's fair enough I suppose. I also bought a battery operated digital caliper which was supposed to be auto shut-off (battery saving), but the battery went flat, as did a new battery, even after switching off. Axminster sent a replacement but it was exactly the same, so now I have to remove the battery after use. I could go on but I'm sure you get the point.

Cheap is cheap, whoever sells it, although I'm certainly not putting Axminster in the same category as Clarke. I'm just saying that you have to be a bit suspicious about buying 'bargains' - unfortunately.

K


----------



## graduate_owner (16 Aug 2012)

Hi again
In my previous comment I forgot to add that I have an Axminster planer thicknesser which I'm quite pleased with, and is very good value for the price paid, so I'm not trying to put Axminster down. I'm just saying that they sell some dubious quality stuff as well as nice products (as, obviously, do Clarke stockists).

K


----------



## Wildman (16 Aug 2012)

My Coronet multi function workshop which includes a supurb lathe is still for sale in the sales section


----------



## Jonzjob (16 Aug 2012)

K have you let Axy know of your disapointment? I have coontacted them over several problems over the past 16 or so years and they sort it. Not everything from anyone can be brilliant, but it's the responce after a problem that's the difference.

I realise what you are saying and agree completly, pay cheap, buy cheap. One of the things the sheds do here is to sell some really cheap c r a p and people grab it. Then complain that it is rubbish. You just can't win because the sheds just give that Galic shrug.


----------



## mmab9 (21 Aug 2012)

Cheers guys


----------



## KimG (21 Aug 2012)

Jonzjob":1uy4ccol said:


> K have you let Axy know of your disappointment? I have contacted them over several problems over the past 16 or so years and they sort it. Not everything from anyone can be brilliant, but it's the response after a problem that's the difference.



Have to agree with this, the few times I have had any problems with stuff I had from Axminster they sorted it out in very short order, no messing about, the customer service from them is excellent and they will always be my first port of call for stuff I need. (or want, there is a subtle difference that is affected by the condition of my wallet!)


----------



## graduate_owner (21 Aug 2012)

Perhaps I was a bit harsh!!

OK, point taken, I should have complained to Axminster when I first had the problem (with the welding helmet, because that's the main one that I was really annoyed about since it cost £50 and I used it literally twice). To be fair they did replace my digital calipers FOC, albeit with one which had the same fault, but then they wouldn't know that anyway.

As I said I've had some nice bits from them, and the other tools that were disappointing were on the inexpensive side anyway, so it's to be expected. 

I suppose the bottom line is that Axminster are guilty of nothing more than trying to cater for all pockets, and to do so they need to sell Far Eastern goods. Also they do give guidance on the quality of lots of their stuff (hobby, trade etc) and I have found that a big help.

And of course, you simply HAVE TO have their tools catalogue, and not just to buy from - it's great for just browsing through.

So, as I said at the start, perhaps I was a bit harsh on them. But Clarke tools - now that's a different matter entirely.

K


----------



## deserter (22 Aug 2012)

Your welding helmet seams to me to be working just fine, they are not designed to charge in sunlight as such. The photovoltaic is meant to charge from the intense light of your welder, if you've only used it twice I imagine that will be why it isn't charged up. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## richburrow (22 Aug 2012)

Hello welcome along
Rich


----------



## graduate_owner (27 Aug 2012)

Hi Deserter,
regarding the welding helmet - I can thoroughly recommend them and this one was really great to start with, so easy to strike an arc when you can see where the tip of the rod is. I was really careful with it, and stored it in it's box before using it again. Then after some months, it just didn't react to the arc light, which is a very nasty experience. I was advised that the battery had gone flat by being stored in a box, so I should try leaving it in the sunlight, which I did.
It would respond (darken) for a second or two, then go clear despite the arc light. This was the case from then on, whatever I tried.

There was no mention of what to do about a flat battery etc in the limited instructions, or whether to store in the light or dark so they were no help.

Finally, a visiting marauding moggie knocked some stuff off a high shelf which landed on the 'solar panel' and cracked it, so that has put an end to it. I would really like another auto darkening helmet, but I won't buy another one of this type again. Perhaps £50 is too cheap for one - I've seen them for over £100, but that's a lot of expense for an occasional welder to justify. I have other things that take a higher priority.

Anyhow, thanks for your comments.

K


----------



## deserter (27 Aug 2012)

I have a star parts mask, it cost around £200 and has been going strong for years. I used to have to have one for work hence the big spend. I do agree though they are so much easier to work with. Mine defaults to a very dark green if the battery fails (lvl 9 I think) which is still safe, but agreed very unpleasant. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## mmab9 (10 Oct 2012)

I joined an American woodworking forum and find them not very friendly like here


----------



## Noggsy (10 Oct 2012)

Did you get a lathe in the end? You're still welcome to come and have a play on mine if you want to and I go to a club in Hawarden every second Tues of you ever want to come along for a look.


----------



## mmab9 (10 Oct 2012)

Noggsy":3rwrp5gc said:


> Did you get a lathe in the end? You're still welcome to come and have a play on mine if you want to and I go to a club in Hawarden every second Tues of you ever want to come along for a look.


thanks for the offer but can't have one yet due to lack of room in my shed


----------



## Noggsy (10 Oct 2012)

Ahh, a familiar problem as old as sheds themselves


----------



## martinfbrown (28 Aug 2013)

A lot of people seem to be slagging the Clarke cwl325v. I have one, and it serves me well, no problems with it at all. I only use it for model making, but it is quite powerful for that purpose.
Martin


----------

